# How Much Snow??



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Anybody been above Bountiful for grouse recently? How much snow is there? Is the road open to the top? Thanks.

I found some ruffies on a bare hillside yesterday up at 8900', but didn't kill any. Dog made a nice point, the bird got up but I never saw it. Two more flushed wild. Took some photos of one in a tree lower down, so went home empty handed. Another 7 miles, another empty game pouch...


----------

